# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Essilor Has Purchased and Now Owns (Insert Company Name Here)

## sharpstick777

I wanted to start a thread that lists all the companies that Essilor has purchased over the years.  Since they own so many, it may be a long thread.  I am not doing this to bash Essilor (there is room in other threads for that) but to provide a reference and remember a few great optical names that otherwise would fall into oblivion.  

Dates are all also helpful.

----------


## sharpstick777

I wanted to start a thread that lists all the optical companies (labs,  retailers, manufactures and others) that Essilor has purchased through the years. I am not doing this to bash the evil empire, but to create a reference of once great optical companies that will slowly sail into oblivion as the Borg absorbs them into the collective.  This is a memorial of sorts.

May they rest in peace.
(Company name, Type of Business, City, and Year are all helpful)

Example:  
Pech Optical Corp., Optical Lab, Sioux City Iowa, Purchased 2007  (new tag line: "Owned by Essilor... just like you")

----------


## optical24/7

It would be a shorter list if you named the companies they don't own.

----------


## WFruit

Signet Armorlite, KBCo, Specialty Lens Corp, Gentex, Nassau Vision, Shore Lens, 49% of Transitions Optical, Frames Direct.

Here's the ELOA map of the labs that they have aquired: http://eloa.com/Network/

----------


## MikeAurelius

Rumour mill around St. Cloud MN is that Eyekraft is selling out to the Big E.

----------


## Jacqui

Sounds right :( I thought E owned all of st. Cloud, that's why I didn't locate there.

----------


## MikeAurelius

Almost, but not all LOL.

They don't own whatever 'Midwest Vision' is calling themselves these days, EPIC is still independent (I think), and of course moi. I think EPIC and Aura are too small to be of any interest to the big E.

----------


## Jacqui

Epic was recently sold to E. I watch them closely as they are my main competition.

I had forgotten about Midwest, haven't heard about them in years.

----------


## MikeAurelius

Wow, that *does* narrow the field quite a bit, doesn't it?

It troubles me somewhat to see almost every lab facility in this comparably small town (albeit pop around 80k) owned by one company. I wonder at what point it becomes an issue for the FTC to look into?

On the plus side, when they come into a facility, every machine that does not meet their specification is scrapped out (not sold for parts or elsewhere, but scrapped). I've made a deal with the local scrap yard that everytime one of their local labs gets rid of equipment, I get first shot at it before it goes into the shredder or compactor.

I got an almost-new Coburn 302 lap cutter for $125 (cast iron scrap weight). Cost another $125 for the local machinery movers to bring it over to my lab. So, I've got a $3k plus machine on the books for $250.

----------


## kat

As far as I know Myrel Newman still owns Midwest (he bought it back a few years back) Vision.  I started my optical career with that company.  To add to the Essilor owns list, here in AZ they own Meridian Labs, Aspen Optical, Bristow Optical all in Phoenix with one small Tucson outlet for Bristow.

----------


## MikeAurelius

Yes he does. I'm surprised that Aspen sold out though.

----------


## sharpstick777

Pech Optical Inc., Optical Lab, Souix City Iowa, 2007 (new Tagline:  "Owned by Essilor... just like you")

----------


## bigeyejim

I think this is a great place to put "your mamma" in that sentence!

----------


## Chris Ryser

2010

_Charenton-le-Pont, France (January 22, 2010  6:30 a.m.)_  Essilor International has signed ten acquisition or partnership agreements in its five global operating regions since October 2009. These companies generate combined annual revenue of around 35 million.

 *Two transactions in Europe to strengthen the multi-network strategy**
*In France, Novisia, an Essilor subsidiary and the exclusive distributor of Nikon lenses in continental Europe, has acquired a majority stake in *Mont-Royal*, a lens distributor with a prescription laboratory in Goeztenbruck, in the Lorraine region, and annual revenue of around 10 million. The acquisition will strengthen Mont-Royals market presence while helping to speed Novisias development in France.
 
In the UK, the Company has acquired a 95% equity interest in *Horizon*, a laboratory located in
Bedfordshire, north of London, with annual revenue of 3.4 million.


 *Three transactions in North America to broaden the geographical coverage of the prescription
laboratory network**
*In the United States, Essilor has increased its market share by acquiring a majority or all the interest in
three prescription laboratories: *Ultimate Optical* in Florida, with $6.3 million in annual revenue, *Optical Dimensions* in Michigan, with $3.7 million in annual revenue, and *Truckee Meadows Optical* in Nevada, with $3 million in annual revenue. 
 *A third transaction in Latin America**
*Following its equity investments in the Unilab and Technopark prescription laboratories, the Company
has acquired a 51% stake in *GBO*, a major distributor of finished and semi-finished lenses in Sao Paolo with 2009 revenue of approximately 3 million.
*2 / 2* *Two transactions in China and India to strengthen Essilors local market presence**
*Essilor is expanding its coverage of the Chinese market with the acquisition of an ophthalmic lens
manufacturer, *Danyang ILT Optics Co. Ltd*. The company generates revenue of nearly 7 million in the
domestic and export markets.
In India, Essilor has acquired *Lens and Spects* (0.45 million in revenue), which comprises a distributor
and two prescription laboratories operating in four cities in western India.

 *Two transactions in the Middle East and Africa to drive growth in new regions**
*Following its acquisition of an equity interest in Dubai-based Amico, Essilor is pursuing its development in the Middle East. Essilor Amico Middle East FZCo has acquired a majority stake in *Ghanada Optical Co. LLC* (1.7 million in revenue), a prescription laboratory located in Abu Dhabi that serves the United Arab Emirates and the Gulf Cooperation Council.
Essilor is strengthening its positions in South Africa with the acquisition of *Vision Optics* (0.7 million in revenue), a prescription laboratory based in Durban.

----------


## kat

Aspen sold as a "partner" lab a few years back, 5-6 I believe.

----------


## paulcr39

From the latest on line edition of Vision Monday:


*Essilor Reports More North America Acquisitions in First-Half Financial Report* 
August 27, 2010 8:30 AM  
CHARENTON-LE-PONT, FranceEssilor International [ISIN: FR0000121667] continued its acquisition pace in all international regions this year and announced several more in North America during the release of the company's first half financial results earlier today.  
In the U.S., the company reported that Essilor of America (EOA) acquired a stake in *Epic Labs* in Minnesota ($3 million in revenue) and also acquired the assets of *Custom Optical* in Georgia ($2.5 million in revenue). Since July 1, the company noted, Nikon Optical U.S., a Nikon-Essilor subsidiary, acquired a majority interest in Colorado-based *Pasch*, which generates $3.9 million in revenue. And EOA acquired a majority stake in *Gulf States*, a prescription laboratory based in Louisiana that generates $3 million in revenue.  
In *Canada*, Essilor acquired a majority stake in *Cascade*, a prescription laboratory in the province of British Columbia (C$6 million), and in *Econo-Optic*, a laboratory based in New Brunswick (C$0.7 million).  
Essilor reiterated, as previously reported by *VMail*, that during the first half of 2010, the company acquired or increased its holding in 13 companies, representing additional revenue of around 80 million. Transactions were carried out in all regions including the acquisition by EOA of a stake in *Hawkins Lab* in Kansas and Nikon-Essilor's stake in *Encore Rx Lab* in Connecticut as well as acquisitions or majority stakes of laboratories in Brazil, China, Singapore, United Arab Emirates and Australia.  
Also, as previously reported, in its equipment division, Essilor acquired a 60 percent interest in DAC Vision, a leading manufacturer of consumable supplies. And since the start of the year, Essilor acquired FGX International and Signet Armorlite.  
On Aug. 9, as reported, Essilor sold its long-standing 15 percent stake in Sperian Protection to Honeywell. The assets net realizable value is estimated at nearly 132 million. The consolidated capital gain from the sale (estimated at approximately 27 million) will be recognized in the companys second-half 2010 accounts, Essilor said.  
For the first half, Essilor reported that its total revenues rose 15.8 percent to 1,926.8 million in first-half 2010. Excluding FGXI and Signet, revenue growth stood at 10 percent for the period.  
The company cited increased sales volumes in all regions. In Europe, sales progressed by 1.4 percent like-for-like, in Asia like-for-like growth of 8 percent was led by emerging markets, and sales in South America rose 16.6 percent.  
The company noted that "growth leveled off in North America, up 1.0 percent in comparable or like-for-like sales. The company cited increased sales of Xperio polarized lenses but noted "operating problems affected performance in Canada."  
Essilor's profit attributable to equity holders of Essilor International was down 1.3 percent to 197.5 million. Excluding the BKA provision, attributable profit rose 19.3 percent to 238.8 million. The BKA provision is a 41.5 million provision set aside for the fine imposed by Germany's competition authorities, the Bundeskartellamt (BKA). Essilor has lodged two appeals against the BKAs decision 



I'm regretting taking German in high school and college, should have taken French.:hammer:

----------


## MikeAurelius

criminey

----------


## Jacqui

> criminey


Ditto

----------


## MikeAurelius

Our "famous" (well, perhaps in her own mind ;) ) District 6 Rep Michelle "Don't Call me a Fascist" Bachmann is holding a roundtable discussion for Medical Device mfgrs in St. Cloud next week. I think I'll bring this up that Essilor now owns and/or controls better than 80% of the lens surfacing operations in St. Cloud and see what happens.

----------


## Jacqui

I talked to our congressman (Tim Walz) about it some time ago. He had a very interesting answer "DUH??" Maybe I should contact Al Franken's office, he seems to want to make a name for himself.

----------


## David_Garza

They own Nassau now, shame I used to buy from them all of the time too....no more.

http://www.essilorusa.com/About+Us/N...sion+Group.htm

----------


## MikeAurelius

I love the statement "You are probably already wearing Essilor lenses".

No, I am not. I wear glass bifocal lenses made by X-Cel Optical and surfaced by me. (sticks tongue out and blows rasberry...)

----------


## Jacqui

Mine are almost all Franklins made with either X-cel or Vision-ease blanks. I have a pair of Drivewear from Younger and a pair of freeform progressives that were FREE and made with who-knows-what. Also a pair of GLASS polaroids from Vision-ease

----------


## Mizikal

We at Wal-Mart sell Essilor as Nikon . I know they own the brand name. We sell the Nikon Customized  which is the accolade freedom.

----------


## opticalcathy

There are still independent owned labs in the US See the list http://www.opticalvisionresources.co...ries-surfacing. Not listed every Zeiss Lab, Every Hoya Lab, Every Essilor owned lab., Probably what else is missing is the independent retail and wholesale lab.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *A lot of good people that have been working for that company for decades while it was independent, now have uncertain futures.
> *



..........that is the sad part, that these people have lost their steady job as in most other smaller labs, that they closed in the USA  and Canada. 

However the newly formed super corporation now has over 150,000 employed, worldwide, including over 10,000+ retail stores, as well as the largest block of online retail optical s.

----------


## MOZEE

Don't know how long they have owned us...Signet armorlite/ Kodak but now they have joined Luxoticca it wont be long until they own all of us. Yet monopolies commisions all around the world keep allowing these mega mergers?? how big do you have to be before you have a monopoly?
 :Banghead:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Yet monopolies commisions all around the world keep allowing these mega mergers?? how big do you have to be before you have a monopoly?
> *


If you are the only one you have a monopoly, if there are many, you need a large majority.

It is actually a commercial war, without any guns but the commercial power to squeeze others out of business if they do not follow your orders.

----------


## DHN68356

Does anybody know if any company that has been bought out and then shuttered by Essilor has tried to buy themselves back out to prevent the closure?

----------


## LENNY

> Does anybody know if any company that has been bought out and then shuttered by Essilor has tried to buy themselves back out to prevent the closure?


Why?
You can start free all over again after non compete is done like Optogenics/US optical did....

----------


## drk

https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-e...ics-1001420308

----------


## Judy Canty

> https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-e...ics-1001420308


I'm shocked, I tell you...SHOCKED!

----------


## Uilleann

> https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-e...ics-1001420308


Doesn't change anything I expect.  I actually thought they had majority or full ownership years and years ago anyway.  *shrug*  Still solid lens designs.

----------


## mervinek

> https://en.globes.co.il/en/article-e...ics-1001420308


Not shocked.  Name a company and Essilor/Luxottica will try to own it or get it to close.  This whole business has gotten to be that way.  Around here all the offices are getting sold to My Eye Dr or other similar groups.  There's hardly any independent business anymore.  Young people don't want them and older people want to retire.

----------


## ak47

> Doesn't change anything I expect.  I actually thought they had majority or full ownership years and years ago anyway.  *shrug*  Still solid lens designs.



Hmmm....but will we only be able to get Shamir designs directly thru Essilor labs going forward ?

----------


## mervinek

> Hmmm....but will we only be able to get Shamir designs directly thru Essilor labs going forward ?


That certainly wouldn't suprise me.

----------

